# Stolen phone, what can I do?



## kinwithag (Apr 27, 2016)

My iphone 6plus was stolen at an internet cafe on april 27. The internet cafe has CCTV evidence and also the thief's HK ID # and name (he had to show ID in order to use a pc)

I called the police but it they didn't look up the thief's address or do anything apparent to help. I filed a report so CID is looking into it (so they say). I asked the police if it was possible to just find the thief and offer to let it all go if he returns my phone or gives me money to buy a new one. 

Im here for vacation and leave in a few days. I visit hk a few times a year. Is there anything I can do about this? The cops didnt say if i will get anything back. They seem a bit dodgy with my case, even though we have cctv evidence and the thief's info.

If I see the thief at the internet cafe again, am i legally allowed to ask him to pay me for the phone, offering to not pursue this case? Or am I (in a way) scamming him if i take his money, but cops might still go after him as they r already involved?

I dont know what can be done after ive already called the cops. In the end all i want is some sort of compensation as my phone is probably pawned off already. It's just rather disappointing to see how i had all his info and evidence (minus his address) immediately after having my phone stolen, yet nothing was able to he done to get my phone back immediately. 

Any advice?


----------



## lidoqt (Jun 7, 2016)

The police are so useless here, i got 2 phones stolen and they couldnt do anything about it really and everything is always a long process. If u see the theif again i would try to get him to stay while calling the cops again and go to the station with him.


----------

